# The Osaka Forest



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Glad to hear you're finally going to be getting & setting up that beauty Osaka tank, Shift.
Get some pics up as soon as you feel comfortable with your set-up when you get done !
I love CPD's - and to have an 'army' of them would be a smashing sight.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I can't wait to see pics of this tank!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Time for some updates!

For the detailed version check out my Full Osaka Forest tank log

After a good 20 minuets of cleaning i decided i wanted to paint the back of the tank.









Many coats of spray paint later i had a nice smooth even black background.









Time for the water test.... unfortunately there was alot more scratches then expected but they are not overly obvious once the tank is filled with water. I will have to angle the light away from the front glass to hide them.. but the price was right so working with what i got!









Next i gathered my dirt'ed substrate supplies and got to work


















3/4 a bag of MGOCPM, 2 bags of instant aquaria and 2 bags of Eco-COmplete later i had a nice base to work off of.. I plan on adding 2-3 more bags of eco-complete to build hils on the left/right side once my order shows up!









After about 4 days of soaking my driftwood i decided to start playing with designs and think i finally found a good layout.. Let me know what you think!

























So I think this driftwood layout will look killer once i raise the sides (and the driftwood) with a valley between the 2.

The LED Nightlight Test.


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

Looks good. How's the light?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

the dual bulb T5HO is super bright...almost to bright. I'm going to lower it to just above the water so it doesn't blind me from the couch... I'm loving the LED lighting mod for night time too!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking fabulous, Shift - your driftwood is going to look amazing when you get it all set up to your liking. Looking forward to more pics as you go along.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

You have some beautiful pieces of driftwood!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank ya! It took weeks of searching to find good ones. How do you like the lay out? Just picture the wood on a slightly higher hill with a more defined valley in the center.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

So i am happy with the driftwood on the right but cant decide exactaly what to do with the left hand peice 

1. 










2.









3.









4.











7.


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

I vote for #4 and #7, great progress so far!


----------



## iter (Apr 24, 2012)

The right side's driftwood looks great! Right now from the placement of your driftwood on the right, there is a great flow that comes out of that driftwood. Since you already decided on the placement of the right side's driftwood, use the flow of the right driftwood to determine the arrangement of the left driftwood by imagining what you would like your tank to look like in the finished product. Tell us what you want to see.

However, with regards to the 7 pictures, I would agree with hunterlook that #4 and #7 are good because the curves and angles of the left side's driftwood continues the flow of the right side's driftwood. But think about what I said previously about how *you* want your tank to look like. I am not saying don't use #4 or #7, if it fits your picture of the finished product then go for it! If it doesn't, a good idea is to use #4 or #7 as a scaffold to produce another arrangement of the left driftwood.

Best of luck roud:


P.S. #1 is also pretty good with the exception of the left driftwood being to close to the front glass.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the tips so far.... This has originally changed from my original vision so its still in the works.... I'm scrapping 5/6 since they arn't doing it for me.. its killing me waiting for that extra 2-3 bags of eco-complete to show up!

As another idea I could potentially flip one and possibly angle it to give it the same lines at the right hand chunk..

What i do know for sure is like the wood on the right and I plan on adding hills on the left/right sides with a valley in the middle and probably a gradual slope to the back possibly with the valley winding behind the right hand drift wood.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

i don't think those two pieces of wood compliment each other.

i'd remove the darker one, on the left, and move the one on the righter over to the left maybe an inch.


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm leaning towards number 7 the most, but I also like both 3 & 4. Regardless of positioning, the piece on the left appears to definitely be a keeper haha

If you're still struggling to find balance, scapegoat has a relevant idea of moving the lighter piece towards the center a bit.

Ultimately, it's your tank, so it's up to you!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I do truly love all the crevasse and caves in the left hand pieces but to try it with out...

9.









10.









11.









12









13









14









15









16










17









18









19


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

i think #9 with substrate built up a bit to the sides and behind would be striking.


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

7 or 9 depending which option you want to go for. You could do an island in the middle with the darker as the base, and lighters as branching out. Depends on plants you are wanting to keep. Grasses or carpets would be recommended with bigger plants in the background for that setup. Overall great potential with this setup and goodluck :icon_bigg


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Its amazing how many different looks you can get with a few chunks of wood.. the only hard part is picking one!

20.


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

*Glad I don't have to decide.....*

I usually let the lady decide on matters like this. 

Also I'm wondering how you would trim your plants when the time comes? 

I think the wood has a lot of nice characteristics, but would create problems when you're reaching inside the tank for maintenance. 

Look forward to see how it comes together.

I personally like the different color variations in the wood. 


BTW, how much is each of those pieces of DW?
There was a local person selling that complete tank for $400, minus a few pieces of equipment. However they used it for saltwater I believe. 

Bigger tanks are not ALWAYS better because you have MORE options. Makes it harder to decide.. haha...

Are you planning to add any ROCKS?


----------



## iter (Apr 24, 2012)

I personally like #9 and I also think when there is more substrate for depth, it would look wonderful. There are also a lot of ways you can use that hardscape, very versatile indeed.

One more VERY important thing: Whatever hardscape you choose, make sure the wood is STABLE on the substrate. It may look good now but once water comes in, everything changes (at least for me). I learned this the hard way and it was a disaster. So WARNING!!!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

No rocks at the moment. Just 3 more bags of substrate to come. It was about 130$ for the 3 chunks.

As for plants I have been stoking them I'm my other tanks.. So hopefully I will have lots to steal and work with. It will be semi low tech with medium lighting. Looking at chart I'm guessing it will be 90-95 par


On a I get the rest of the Eco complete ill be side to partially Burry the wood to make it nice and solid. I just need to figure out which layout to do!


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

You paid 130 for wood!! Holy... I could've found those in my back yard lol.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I hiked tons of rivers an couldn't find anything good


----------



## Aquaticus (Jan 7, 2013)

I like #10. I also think $130 is a good price for what you've got.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Aquaticus said:


> I like #10. I also think $130 is a good price for what you've got.


Agreed, those are very nice chunks


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank ya! 


My Vote Tally so far

Pic....	Votes
2......	2
3......	1
4......	4
6......	1
7......	4
9......	3
10....	2

Not sure if plant pics will help but.... here are some pics of my stock pile/things i can pull from
A








B








C








D








E








F


----------



## iter (Apr 24, 2012)

Just a random idea: If you use maybe about 3 species of stems behind the wood in #9 (without mixing the species, i.e. make sure they are in separate groups) would make a really striking layout. As for the rest of the tank, you can do too much with it


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

iiter - I like how you think... that was one of my thoughts tonight ... well #9 with tall stems behind it.. I have the taller big leaf ones in second last pic, the (taller java fern?) in C and the skinny long leaf ones (Hygro Corymbosa) in E/F

It would probably be more than 3 do the the large # of diff types of plants i have and how many i will need to fill it in.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Since I plan on planting it fairly heavy and decided to keep it simple and go with just the 2 chunks of wood. 

















Now to keep or see if i can still return the other awesome chunk! .. I cant wait for the rest of the substrate to arrive so i can start planting this baby and fill it up!


Does anyone know what the plant in the second last pic (E) on the left is called?


----------



## iter (Apr 24, 2012)

I honestly don't have too much experience with stem plant grouping, but I have to say make sure to use that red plant (Alteranthera sp.?) in picture D.

If I understand your direction, the plant in picture E should be sword plant (Echinodorus sp.). It is hard to scale your aquarium to see its size but from its bright green color it is most likely an Amazon Sword.

Some other things: You will get BBA if the light is too strong and you don't have co2. Another thing is take your time in plant selection (I know its overkill, but I took 4 months on a small 20g).

The night LEDs look really cool btw.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

How much PAR is considered to strong. 

From my research/guessing the T5HO lights at 2' from the substrate. The reflector is a Hagen Glo dual T5HO which i believe is a 'fair' reflector. If this is true then it looks like I would get about 25 micromoles per bulb at 2' (a little more on the hills) for a total of 50 micromoles... right in the middle of medium light classification.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

The substrate fairy finally arrived!!!










And i think i have the hardscape how I like it!!! Let me know if you have any suggestions before i start to fill it with water/plant.


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

I think that last hardscape looks awesome! I'm excited to see your tank progress!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank ya!

Do you think I should get 1 more bag of eco-complete to make more defined hills or is it good as is?


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

shift said:


> Do you think I should get 1 more bag of eco-complete to make more defined hills or is it good as is?


It's hard to say...I think it looks good how it is, plus it will look different after its fully planted. Ultimately, its up to you!


----------



## shawnleon (Dec 10, 2012)

AguaTropical said:


> It's hard to say...I think it looks good how it is, plus it will look different after its fully planted. Ultimately, its up to you!


I agree, the contours look very nice.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I would go for it the way it is just now, shift - do the planting you want, and then check out how you want it to proceed from there - it's looking just fine for the moment.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Well the Wood on the right decided to float once it was 80% submerged.. so i had to zap strap it to some granite and slightly modify it.. but its 90% the same.. I will need at least another bag of eco-complete to rebuild my left hand hill!










So once i rebuild my hill...

Which one of these plants grows the tallest (to hide the intake pipe which will be on top of my to be rebuilt hill corner.
1. Amazon sword (i think..)
2. Java Fern (i think...)
3. Hygro Corymbosa (i think....)


----------



## amberoze (May 22, 2012)

Most likely the sword, but if you've got driftwood in front of what you're trying to hide, I would recommend the java fern. It grows thicker and can be planted more densely for a more covering effect.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iter (Apr 24, 2012)

Java fern might be a bit messy to plant if you don't have any anchors for them such as driftwood or rock. The choice between the sword and the stem plant is up to you (if it was me I would go with the stem because they won't take over everything if you regularly trim them), just make sure whatever you plant won't get its leaves stuck on the intake (the suction from the FX5 should be pretty powerful).


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Some of the plants have weights on them which I could leave on when planing but the substrate is thick enough so it should be safe to plant normally


When my fx5 intake tube shows up I was thinking of popping open the strainer and putting in a chunk of filter foam to tone down the auction abit and make it shrimp safe


----------



## iter (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh yeah, here is a PAR chart for Hagen GLO and pretty much everything else:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368&highlight=hoppy+light+par+watts


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the link. 


Ill give you guys a sneak peak









Ill take more high res pics once the water clears


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

It looks good.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Is the left mid ground to cluttered or does it look okay?


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks good to me! Do you plan on doing a carpet in the front or anything?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

A carpet of glosso or HC would look beautiful but I don't think I could do it unless I went co2


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

shift said:


> A carpet of glosso or HC would look beautiful but I don't think I could do it unless I went co2


I hear ya! I don't know how well it work, but you might be able to get a moss carpet going if thats something that may appeal to you? I'm pretty sure you would be able to grow something like Peacock Moss without CO2 

It still looks good without a carpet though, so no pressure or anything haha


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

Over in 10gallonplanted's tank journal (http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=282762), stevencaller made a post with a link to an article about a low light carpeting plant:

Link to post by stevencaller: 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=2989546&postcount=13

Link to article:
http://aquaristmagazine.com/marsilea-hirsuta-a-great-alternative-carpeting-plant/#



(P.S. sorry for so many links, just trying to give credit where credit is due :thumbsup: haha)


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you Aqua for the links on the Marsilea, I never heard of it til now and will consider it. Thanks!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks aqua!

Now if I start doing ferts am I still considered low tech?! I splurged today... Now I just have to figure out how much of what to do when! (Do I have to dose daily or can I just do it with the water change?)

How Long of a photo period should I be doing. ?










I also added 3 rummy noses and 6/7 cpd's today to start it off. Will add more in a few days


----------



## iter (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks beautiful! roud:

As for ideas for a lowlight foreground, what about a Lilaeopsis species? Here is an example of Lilaeopsis:






They are both used in both aquariums.


Also, I think it will be better once the plants are more adjused to the tank to move the red plant on the side to behind the driftwood since it will highlight the main focus point of the tank more and not distract the eye to the side of the tank. It isn't necessary though, do what you feel is more natural .


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

iter said:


> Also, I think it will be better once the plants are more adjused to the tank to move the red plant on the side to behind the driftwood since it will highlight the main focus point of the tank more and not distract the eye to the side of the tank. It isn't necessary though, do what you feel is more natural .


+1 :smile:


----------



## shawnleon (Dec 10, 2012)

shift said:


> Thanks aqua!
> 
> Now if I start doing ferts am I still considered low tech?! I splurged today... Now I just have to figure out how much of what to do when! (Do I have to dose daily or can I just do it with the water change?)


I'd say you're still considered low tech. I think of high tech as the high light tanks that require CO2 injection to maintain proper balancing. Here's one quick dosing calculator, which is the one recommended to me by our LFS that focuses on planted tanks.

http://calc.petalphile.com


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice job! Cant wait to see it fill in! subbed!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

AguaTropical - Thanks for all the links on Marsilea hirsuta . It looks like an excellent option!

Iter - Lilaeopsis looks like another great option if i do a carpet! 

If i get home tonight Ill try and take some new pics since its starting to clear up!


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Ah MM, you really need a very nutrient rich and sand substrate to grow it. I've never been successful really with it. I'm trying it again in my 55 and I think it will spread this time. Hopefully. If not the dwarf sag will definitely in low tech.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I didn't get home until the DIY led aquarium night lights kicked in but I snapped a pic anyways! I love the look and find it interesting how the orange red plants turn green/purple under the aqua leds.


----------



## iter (Apr 24, 2012)

Those LEDs look so cool :icon_cool.

If you have the time, try leveling your substrate with your hands (so you don't get random hills and valleys), the tank will look a lot better and cleaner :thumbsup:.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

For more pics and info check out my all in one take long. The Osaka Forest


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

Those are awesome pics! What camera/lens are you using?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank ya!

Nikon D7000 w/ 18-200 lens.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice setup and pictures!

What kind of substrate is that?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

About 6-7 bags of Eco-Complete


----------



## shawnleon (Dec 10, 2012)

AguaTropical said:


> Those are awesome pics! What camera/lens are you using?


The tank looks awesome and agree the photos are stellar.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

To Carpet or not to carpet. I just found glosso and dhg at a lfs...


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Your Osaka looks spectacular, Shift !!!
Aren't you glad you got it for such a fantastic price ? !!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Heck yes I am! A few more scratches than I would have liked but other than that I love it!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, I sure doesn't see any scatches in that filled well-planted tank ! 
Either that, or you're an excellent photographer - and those pics kinda indicate that you are.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Paul!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

So I'm making the plunge and picking up a CO2 tank


Carpet or no carpet? (If yes... Of what?!)


----------



## Clavius (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice planted tank! Great work.


----------



## iter (Apr 24, 2012)

Carpet 

As for ideas for choices:

-Lilaeopsis species
-Echinodorus tenellus

The Lilaeopsis will look great but since the leaf texture is kind of similar to the plants in the back and on the driftwood, using tenellus might make it more "interesting." Also, I don't think the other popular carpeting plants (HC and glosso especially) will give the necessary "height" for the foreground to balance with the back. Just some thoughts.

Another plant to consider are staurogyne species, if done right they look great as a carpet in a large tank.


P.S. If you are REALLY resourceful (and patient) a crypt. parva carpet would be pretty cool.


----------



## jamntoast (Apr 16, 2012)

what is the red and yellowish stem plant on the right mid ground? it's awesome!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

So i figure its time for some more updates.

I went to Van over the weekend and spent way to much money and got some new toys.

For the osaka forest i got some more rummy nose tetras bringing my current count up to 20.
I added an ivory nerite/mystery snail which was hiding during picture time.
and a co2 kit!









































The new Rummy nose are much bigger than and lighter in color than my old rummys... they may be because they are full grown.. or possibly a different species? (i know there is 3 diff type of rummy nose)

The harlequins love to play in the current of the fx5 which is running about 80%









The CPD fry are starting to get their colors!









I decided to plant some DHG and see if it would carpet.
The tank is currently running 2x T5HO about 20-24" form the substrate.. I have a second fixture so i could double it to high light..but i'm not sure if i want to go down that road or not yet...


















Addition of a Co2 kit. the bubbles get caught in the current and seem to hang in the water for 20-30 seconds before reaching the surface... which i'm guessing is some good hang time!

















Sadly spotted some hair algae growing on some moss.. hopefully the co2 will get rid of it.... I have it running at about a bubble every .8 seconds









I also got a bunch of dry ferts to start mixing my own.. i'm going to the the PPS-Pro method of dosing 


Updated Current stock:
20 Rummy Nose.
1 Ivory mystery/nerite snail
4 Neons
5 Harlequin Tetras
15 ish CPD's


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

How in the world did I miss this thread? Thought you were still waiting for the tank, change up your signature good sir  

What kind of Co2 kit did you get?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Signature updated! Oddly i updated a it a while ago but had to re-save it for it to kick in.

I got a 10 pound CO2 tank with Milwaukee MA957 CO2 Regulator (built in solenoid/bubble counter)


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Co2~! I see you guys in BC have those aluminum cylinders with collars. I wanted that! Here in the east coast, we have those ugly steel cylinders with red paint. Heavy and ugly with a bunch of stickers. 

Here my red Co2 tank with the 60P on top.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

On the flip side you dont have to worry about re-certifying it every 5 years


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Since the CO2 tank decided to kill my shelve space.. i decided to build a new one.. and even add in some led lighting!

First i cut some led strips to length and soldered on some power wires.










Then i cut out a new shelve using some old plywood i had laying around









Next came installing the LEDS

















Testing it all out..









And re-fill.! Much cleaner!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ The smile on the Metricide bottle is awesome! Where you get that bottle and how much?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

It was about $32 shipped from a medical supply place. If you really want the site PM me and I'll dig through my email and find it. At 5ml/day it should last ages! Haha happy dosing


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

That is a good price, I was looking for some here but never found a local supply. Been trying to live off of those Seachem bottles. I'm guessing you just use a smaller bottle with distill water? That basically a life time supply for me.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I does straight matricide 14.. i do 5ml /day in my 84G tank.. I have co2 also.. so its probably over kill but i bought it before the co2 so what the heck


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Need moar pics of the tank, how is your Alternathera Reineckii doing? I got the pink version in my tank, it was on sale and was the most gorgeous plant under MH lighting. Is your still keeping it's red colour?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Ill try and snap some new pics this weekend


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Time for an update!

In the past few weeks... i have added CO2, built a DIY reactor, added a power head. Mystery snail. 5 otts, added some DHG and built my auto dosser. 
As always a the complete more detailed log is available at FishTankProjects - Oska Forest tank log.

Overall shot. It is really starting to fill in.. i have even had to trip a few stems (multiple times!)





























New Clean-up crew.

















Under this overhang seems to be the only deadspot in the tank... i need to find a way to get some flow in there.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I dig that pumping action you got with those bottles. Any new pictures of the carpet? I want to compare since I started around the same time. Mine been going slowwwww. I'm starting to hate HC Cuba.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

it looks like there has been a few runners but nothing overly amazing yet with the DHG... 

I put some glosso in a 5G bedroom tank and threw a few stems into the big tank for fun... i'm curious to see how it grows (the 5 ish stems in the corner) compared to the DHG


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Love it! Looks awesome...great DIY stuff too!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Weird, I recently picked up some glosso too. The DHG is so slow, I think I might got the japanese version, it bends at the side for me.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks drewsuf82!

FlyingHellFish - What's the Japanese version called?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

It's called Dwarf Hairgrass Belem, and it's a smaller version with leaves that bend downwards. The growth is slower than normal DHG and I believe there is another version of DHG too. 

Confused? 

I am.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I have seen that in a display tank in van and it looked awesome. I will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## EngineChauffer (Apr 3, 2013)

Seriously impressive. I love your driftwood, excellent layout! Great flow to the tank and it is filling in nicely! Love the DIY lights. I plan to make a lower shelf on my stand for another tank and access window to the timers so I want to do something very similar. Very inspiring! Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow.. I just realized i have only had the Osaka forest running for about six weeks.

April 11th, 2013









May 25th, 2013 (just a cell phone shot for now)









Not bad for 47 days in. 

I also made a quick under water video for fun...Kinda neat to see a fish-eye view.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

And to polish it off I finally got my tube holder (much nicer than a binder clip!)










The tank has really started to fill in! it looks pretty cool under the led night lights so i decided to snap a pic.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

So the system may work to well as just about everything in the tank grows like a weed.
The high grow (sunset and other) needs constant pruning.. The amazon swords are massive and taking over the left hand side (theres even runnuers with lots of mini swords popping up!) I give the tank a good pruning ever 2 weeks ish and have tons of plants if anyone in the area ever needs any!

The Lilly pads are taking over the right hand side and probably need a good thinning. The only thing not going nuts is the DHG.. any ideas why?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I recently added some new fish to the community:
20x tiny neons
5x Ottos
8x Amanos
3x German Blue Rams

And i even made a quick video


----------



## Harrisgo (Mar 18, 2013)

Update??


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Jan 21 2014
An update is far over due! Not the best pics but i snapped a few for the sake of an update.

A while back i added a dozen or so more baby neons and a blue eye long fin bristle nose pelco. Last week I added about 20 ammano shrimp and 2 pea puffers!

Thank is growing like crazy as always. Needs a trim every other week. Only real issue is i have been battling some minor BBA. I trim the infected leaves and tried a little peroxide spot treatment. 
also raised the light, lowered the photo period and lowered my fert dosing a bit. so we will see how it goes.


----------



## Nestle_ (Jul 4, 2013)

whats your carpet plant in the front? I kinda like it, but it looks like it grows super slow


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Sajeev (Mar 24, 2010)

what is that large leaf plant in the last picture? Also, will the puffer live with other fishes ?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Large leaf's on the right? They are a lotus/lilly pad.. Can't quite recall the technical name.

Bump: I gave the puffer to my GF, he was pretty good but did the odd fin nipping.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Gorgeous tank. I wish Santa would bring me a Fluval Osaka for Christmas.


----------



## Riceman (Nov 17, 2014)

When scrolling through all the photos on pg. 2
,it looks like a stop animation of "Battle of the Driftwood Logs" lol
One of the photos looked like the they were trying to make little 
driftwoods.
Tank looks really good,and Rummy nose are my favorites.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Of all plants that you have Alternanthera reineckii needs the brightest spot. If they haven't already died under the shade of Nymphea, move them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

